# Nigerian Dwarf with angora coat?



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

You guys might remember seeing pictures of little Isis, and I even remember someone once made a comment that her coat was like a cashmere or angora goat's.

It's true, her coat has always been different. Instead of hair, like the other kids, she had a cotton puff coat. No other word for it!

Now as she is maturing, I noticed today she had "ringlets" of hair and it was super soft.

Ringlets like you see on angoras. No, not to the extent that is covers her entire coat, but on her neck and shoulders definitively. I tried to get a picture but my camera batteries are flat dead. 

Is this normal in a Nigi doeling at all? Her dam is a registered Nigerian Dwarf and her sire was a Nigerian too, though unregistered.

I don't mind it, Isis is becoming a special favorite, but it sure is interesting to see!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is her baby fuzz....Penny had some fluffy soft hair over the winter and once she started to shed her topcoat got this kinky curl to it, still soft but definately not what I was expecting. Now she's had a trim and lost all that curl....Penny is 11 months old.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I thought maybe that was it as well, though NONE of the other kiddos either in her age group or above have had this kind of coat transformation. It's definitely neat to see and touch, and maybe I'll be able to get some new batteries and show ya'll. I just love her to death; she comes in the house and keeps me company while I do the dishes.

Her momma (who I now own) is expecting next month so can't wait to see Isis' new siblings


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmmm. Does sound a lot like baby fur. I had a couple young does over the winter get that curly soft coat around their necks and back legs. But for June I would think she would have shedded out most of that. Do you have a pic?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Not yet 

As soon as I go to town, I will pick up some batteries.


----------

